# "The Royal Sceptre"



## itzapen (Sep 3, 2010)

The “Royal Sceptre” was a  culmination of two of Texas’s best Masters.  Curtis Seebeck and David  Broadwell. Out of respect for both of these men I wanted to create  something that they both would like and not mind having their names  attached to, but also something to illustrate their individual talents  as best I could. The purple cactus blank is from Curtis Seebeck and the  Nouveau Sceptre kit from David Broadwell.  I hope you like it.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't think either of them would mind being associated with a pen that pretty.


----------



## itzapen (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you for the comments


----------



## Rfturner (Sep 3, 2010)

bitshird said:


> I don't think either of them would mind being associated with a pen that pretty.


 
I fully Agree


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 3, 2010)

A+ work, and a great combination!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 3, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## concho_joe (Sep 3, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome pen.


----------



## btboone (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 4, 2010)

Excellent looking pen!


----------



## Whaler (Sep 4, 2010)

Outstanding workmanship and choice of kit and blank.


----------



## wizard (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice combo of the wild west meets art deco! Original and beautiful! Great fit, finish and photo. Great job!


----------



## David Keller (Sep 4, 2010)

That's really nice.  I am not crazy about the look of that kit, but after seeing this one, I may have to rethink my opinion.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 4, 2010)

I did not care for the kit either, but I have had this particular pen in my hand and it looked really nice in person.

Good job, Clyde!


----------



## Stick Rounder (Sep 5, 2010)

Beautiful pen.


----------



## johncrane (Sep 5, 2010)

Great looking pen The cactus & color is also a great match for this kit, well done.


----------

